# [Fri 23rd Mar 2012] Great jingling bells! Punk Morris live in Brixton! Free! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

This is FREE ALL NIGHT - and it's also Skim's birthday!

Expect a night of mayhem with the Morris dancing punk rock covers troupe The 5 Shitty Fingers onstage.

We'll also have plentiful DJs serving up floor-filling shovelfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from 10pm till 2.30am - and it's free all night! 

LIVE ONSTAGE:

FIVE SHITTY FINGERS

Granted, the name is a bit iffy, but there's nothing dodgy about this lively madcap band slamming down a feast of village green rocking morris punk covers.

"Named after musical ability but if you want to put your hand up a cows arse thats your business.

DJs:

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

KIM-SKIM (Polk collective)
Returning Offline heroine serving up a bell rattling explosion of punk, folk, Morris and other curiosities

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet. 

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/punk-morris-mar-2012.html


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey nonnie nonnie - this is tonight!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

That was mad! The band were ace. Photos here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/nonnie-nonnie-oi-punk-morris-at-brixton-offline-club/


----------

